# TNT Egg Foo Yung



## *amy* (Feb 17, 2008)

Awhile back a member was asking about same... so wanted to share my tnt version & post it in its' own catagory. I've made this recipe for years & adapted it to my own taste. Find myself munching on it before it gets to the table  

Prepare a box of chinese rice a roni (w almonds - if your can't find the almond version, you can add your own slivered almonds). 

Scramble 4-6 eggs (I don't like mine too eggy - so I use about 4-5 eggs). Add soy sauce to taste. Add in chopped green scallions (green & white parts). Stir in a can of drained bean sprouts. Add pepper & ginger (optional) - to taste. (I lay off the salt, but if your a salt lover add it in.)

Add a can of drained shrimp. Crab would work well too. Mix it all together & drop into a hot frying pan w heated oil - like little pancakes. You can add in sliced mushrooms too, if you wish.

There is a sauce w cornstarch water & soy sauce. I like mine w/o.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Feb 17, 2008)

My wife loves this stuff, I will share the recipe with her.
Thanks!


----------



## *amy* (Feb 17, 2008)

Maverick2272 said:


> My wife loves this stuff, I will share the recipe with her.
> Thanks!


 
It is yummy! Let us know how you guys like the recipe.  I'm not a huge egg fan, but I gobble this one up.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Feb 17, 2008)

*amy* said:


> Awhile back a member was asking about same... so wanted to share my tnt version & post it in its' own catagory. I've made this recipe for years & adapted it to my own taste. Find myself munching on it before it gets to the table
> 
> Prepare a box of chinese rice a roni (w almonds - if your can't find the almond version, you can add your own slivered almonds).
> 
> ...


 
sounds good, but will have to leave out the almonds.


----------



## Barb L. (Feb 17, 2008)

Thanks for sharing Amy, never had it but would love to try it, sounds good !


----------



## BreezyCooking (Feb 17, 2008)

Although I mentioned this on the other Egg Foo Yung thread as well, a good easy sauce for it is a can of Campbell's Golden Mushroom soup thinned with some dry sherry & seasoned with a bit of soy sauce to taste, heated through on the stovetop.


----------



## *amy* (Feb 17, 2008)

LadyCook61 said:


> sounds good, but will have to leave out the almonds.


 
You can omit them, get another flavor i.e. chicken - or add drained chopped water chestnuts for some crunch -- but the bean sprouts & green onions will give you a bit of texture.


----------



## *amy* (Feb 17, 2008)

Barb L. said:


> Thanks for sharing Amy, never had it but would love to try it, sounds good !


 
Your welcome, Barb.  It's an oldie but goodie. Don't eat eggs very often, but this has enough 'stuff' in it to make make eggs more interesting.  Next time, I may make one big pancake, cause I nibble while the rest are cooking.


----------

